# Just found out I'm pregnant- laxatives ok?



## ice cream (Dec 30, 2013)

I guess I was aware of the fact that when I'll be pregnant the constipation will be worse, but I'm literally at my wits end here! All laxatives that I've been using say to ask your dr if pregnant and I'm too early to go to the dr yet so I haven't taken anything....
Are any laxatives ok to take? Or should I just brace myself for 9 months of discomfort? (I usually take Linzess, dulcolax and milk if magnesia)
TY!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

congratulations! such a wonderfully happy time









you really should do as they say and ask your doctor about linzess and laxatives--milk of magnesia, etc. if you feel you can't make an appointment to discuss this, you could at least call the office and ask about it all. ....at least, that's my opinion. i really feel a doctor's advice is best in this case.


----------



## Aidara (May 9, 2014)

I was taking movicol, lactulose and fybogel when breastfeeding. I agree with Annie that it is best to consult a doctor.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Even if it is too early to have an appointment I would at least call your OB-GYN as usually they have a nurse that will do advice on the phone and could get you in if this is something the doctor should talk to you about rather than just suffer for however many weeks they say you have to wait before you can go in for a check up.


----------



## ice cream (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions. I will call my gyn and ask...


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Congratulations to you! I know Miralax is safe to take! There have got to be plenty of other things, since pregnant women generally have trouble with constipation. I've heard about some who actually pooped better while preg, though! Maybe it's all that Seratonin.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

IMHO--just a word of caution about miralax. i have two bottles of it. the label on the generic version says "it is not know whether polyethylene glycol 3350 NF can cause fetal harm when administered to a pregnant woman." and the label on the brand name says "if pregnant or breast feeding ask a health care professional before use."


----------



## ice cream (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes I noticed the Mirelax warning too... I wonder if Linzess is ok? I will call the dr hopefully later. And if I'm going to have 9 months if constipation, I won't be the only pregnant woman who is constipated! The level of constipation for me will be way worse than most (dealing with pvd) but there will be a beautiful outcome and I'll deal with it all afterward! (I may song a different song in a few weeks lol!)


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

the linzess website says linzess is fda pregnancy category C and also that "there are no adequate and well controlled studies with linzess in pregnant women." and that linzess should be used in pregnancy only if "the potential benefit justifies the potential risk to the fetus."

http://www.frx.com/pi/linzess_pi.pdf

you mentioned having pfd---have you had any biofeedback for that? biofeedback will help show you how to use the pelvic floor muscles properly so you can have a more complete bowel movement.

and yes, many women experience constipation during pregnancy. i'm sure your ob/gyn will have some suggestions for you for dealing with this.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

ice cream said:


> Yes I noticed the Mirelax warning too... I wonder if Linzess is ok? I will call the dr hopefully later. And if I'm going to have 9 months if constipation, I won't be the only pregnant woman who is constipated! The level of constipation for me will be way worse than most (dealing with pvd) but there will be a beautiful outcome and I'll deal with it all afterward! (I may song a different song in a few weeks lol!)


If you have PFD, then biofeedback will work way better than any laxatives! I find a person has to get the U-Control device and do it on their own daily though. Even if I skip a day things can get tense again or I 'forget' where the relaxation point is. Maybe you could ask your doc about Magnesium Citrate? Seems that's more natural approach than anything else. I use LIfetime or Bluebonnet liquid magnesium.

Thanks for pointing out the warning label on Miralax Annie! I wasn't aware of that. I do remember being told by an OB/GYN that Miralax is fine to take while pregnant. Maybe the warning lable is a new thing? Not sure.


----------



## ice cream (Dec 30, 2013)

What is biofeedback?
Ty


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Barbara Bolen explains biofeedback for constipation and pelvic floor problems quite well in this article:

http://ibs.about.com/od/constipation/a/biofeedbackconstipation.htm

i don't quite agree with her, though, about it being awkard. i didn't find it that way at all.. very relaxing, actually.

i have found it quite helpful. the specially trained physical therapist who worked with me on this is truly wonderful! very knowledgeable, supportive, caring and understanding. so helpful. i asked her tons of questions and really learned a lot about how my body works..


----------



## ice cream (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok, I must find out about the biofeedback.... I had an ultrasound this morning and it turns out I'm having twins (!!!!!!!!) Hope this doesn't mean double constipation


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh wow--twins! what happy and exciting news! that's wonderful!

does elevating your feet on a footstool (or squatty potty or shoe box etc) help you at all when you're sitting on the toilet? elevating the feet helps straighten out the anorectal angle and allow for a more complete evacuation. it can take some experimenting to find out what height works best. i use a shoe box.

so happy for you!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

don't know if you've seen this thread, "the great list of remedies", already but it does have a lot of natural type constipation remedies in it. of course, always check with your ob-gyn about safety etc. but i thought i'd post the link in case it helps any...

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/


----------



## ice cream (Dec 30, 2013)

I spoke to my ob/gyn today and he told me I should stop Linzess right away since its a class c medication and could pose risks to the babies. He advised me to take laxatives, which are ok since they don't go through the GI tract.
Any advice on a routine that I could start so that I shouldn't have a back-up, and I'll be able to stop after I give birth in 6 months?
I know I sound repetitive with my questions but forgive me. I tend to panic about these things 
Thanks!


----------

